# Verizon upgrade question.



## droidrage729 (Jun 17, 2011)

So I have 4 lines with Verizon only two are smartphones the other two are super basic flip phones. In the past verizon has allowed me to upgrade the hardware on those lines and activate the new phone under my number. This has kept me in whatever latest and greatest phone I've wanted. Question is with unlimited going away will I still be able to do this? I mean as is the flip phones don't have data. Will I still be able to get the upgrade price and activate it on my line and keep my unlimited data plan.


----------



## MissionImprobable (Feb 12, 2012)

If you do not upgrade by July 1st or whenever they officially roll out the new data share plan you will lose your unlimited IF you buy your phone at the subsidized price. If you pay full price for your device through VZ or buy it elsewhere you will be able to keep your unlimited.


----------



## TwinShadow (Oct 17, 2011)

I've also been told through the Bionic forum that there's a possibility if you going from a 3G to a 4G upgrade, you might lose the unlimited even if you pay full price. Whether or not that is true, I don't know. I've not seen a confirmation on that, so don't take my word for it.


----------



## droidrage729 (Jun 17, 2011)

Hmm you know if it's cheaper then what I pay now I may not be too resistant to the tierd data. I'm sure I don't come close to 2 gigs let alone 4.


----------



## MissionImprobable (Feb 12, 2012)

You may if you start using Netflix and all that jazz on a new HD screen =p


----------



## TwinShadow (Oct 17, 2011)

MissionImprobable said:


> You may if you start using Netflix and all that jazz on a new HD screen =p


That would be true, assuming people even pay for Netflix in the first place. =P Grant it, Youtube can also run up your usage as well.


----------



## MissionImprobable (Feb 12, 2012)

Just to update, the new facism... I mean family share plans kick in June 28th so time to get it in if you're going to get your phone on subsidy.


----------

